# Advice



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

Does anyone have any advice about any of the following?
Goldfish:goldfish:
Albino corydoras:fish-in-a-bag:
Neon tetras:fish10:
Bettas:betta:

*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What kind of advice are you looking for? Setup maintenance, ect ect?


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, please, just be a little more specific.


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

Just any general advice, like common diseases, Frequently asked questions, frequent problems, et cetera


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

To be honest, I don't know the first thing about Goldfish.

Cories, Neons and Bettas are for the most part hearty fish that will last a long time with proper care. They are not easy to kill.

I have bred both Neons and Albino Cories, and Bettas are also very easy to breed. Cories being the easiest of them to breed.

I have had Bettas in tanks with filters that have lasted a few years.


----------

